
The Big Hack: How China Used a Tiny Chip to Infiltrate U.S. Companies - kensoh
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-10-04/the-big-hack-how-china-used-a-tiny-chip-to-infiltrate-america-s-top-companies?srnd=businessweek-v2
======
maerF0x0
This has been posted several times and there are tons of comments:

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18146438](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18146438)
[2]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18138328](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18138328)
[3]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18145645](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18145645)
[4]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18138990](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18138990)
[5]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18141328](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18141328)

